# Baobab

## thesaltydog

Baobab v.0.1.0 per Gnome è online!

http://www.marzocca.net/linux/baobab.html

----------

## .:deadhead:.

che carino: funziona anche su xfce & kde, nevvero?

Perchè non ci scrivi un ebuild o chiedi aiuto per crearne uno? Così aggiungi anche gentoo nella lista delle distro supportate. Oltretutto i devel di gentoo sono abb veloci nell'inserire  nel portage ufficiale i nuovi SW [anche se all'inizio saranno mascherati]

complimenti[/list]

----------

## thesaltydog

Funziona ovunque, a patto che vengano installate le dipendenze...

Circa l'ebuild... se fedeliallalinea legge questo post, può mettersi in contatto con me per quello che gli occorre!

----------

## gutter

Se domani pomeriggio ho un poco di tempo e ci mettiamo in contatto in IM posso farne una bozza io.

----------

## thesaltydog

E' online la versione 1.0.0 di Baobab, completamente riscritta in C/gtk+, quindi moooolto più veloce.

http://www.marzocca.net/linux/baobab.html

----------

## .:deadhead:.

lo so sono viziato  :Smile:  : ma poi delll'ebuild non se ne è fatto più nulla ?

----------

## codarin

Ciao,

non so se postare qua o no, nel dubbio... questa ebuild l'ho fatta ora ed alla svelta...

provate gente provate.

Ciao

Ivan

thesaltydog mettiamo sul tuo sito?

PS 

io l'ho messa nel mio portage overlay.

NUOVA VERSIONE pesca il file giusto dal sito ora che è stato rinominato 

```

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

MY_PN="baobab"

MY_P="${MY_PN}-${PV}"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

FEATURES="-sandbox"

DESCRIPTION="Baobab is a C/gtk+ application to analyse directory trees in any Gnome environment."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.marzocca.net/linux/baobab.html"

SRC_URI="http://www.marzocca.net/linux/downloads/${MY_P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~ppc"

IUSE=""

DEPEND=">=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6.0

   >=x11-libs/pango-1.8.1"

src_compile() {

   cd ${S}

   

   econf 

   

   emake

   dobin baobab

}

src_install() {

   emake install DESTDIR=${D} || die "Install failed"

}

```

----------

## gutter

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> lo so sono viziato  : ma poi delll'ebuild non se ne è fatto più nulla ?

 

Qualcuno ha fatto la proposta (ovvero io) ed altri hanno realizzato l'ebuild.

Mi scuso ma per ora sono a corto di tempo  :Sad: 

----------

## Ic3M4n

ho dovuto modificare questa riga perchè altrimenti non pesca il sorgente dal sito:

```
MY_P="${MY_PN}_${PV}"
```

con:

```
MY_P="${MY_PN}-${PV}"
```

poi ha compilato senza problemi.

----------

## codarin

Bravo!

Ieri ho chisto a  thesaltydog di modificare il nome del sorgente sul suo sito (in cui compariva con l'underscore _)... vuol dire che l'ha fatto.... ora l'ebuild è un po più "standard".

Ero costretto ad usare l'altra MY_P2 per beccare il nome giusto dal suo sito con l'underscore.

Ciao

----------

## thesaltydog

Ho appena messo sul sito anche l'ebuild Gentoo.

Grazie a Ivan Codarin!

----------

## fctk

scusate la domanda banale... ma in che categoria andrebbe messo l'ebuild di baobab?

/EDIT:

l'ebuild che c'è sul sito di thesaltydog non funziona... a me da questo errore:

```
# ebuild baobab-1.0.0.ebuild digest

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 4: 

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 5: 

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 10: 

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 14: 

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 19: 

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 22: 

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 23: 

'usr/local/portage/sys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 24: syntax error near unexpected token `{

'usr/local/portage/sys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 24: `src_compile() {

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/baobab-1.0.0 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1686, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

aux_get(): (0) Error in sys-apps/baobab-1.0.0 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 4: 

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 5: 

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 10: 

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 14: 

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 19: 

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 22: 

: command not foundsys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 23: 

'usr/local/portage/sys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 24: syntax error near unexpected token `{

'usr/local/portage/sys-apps/baobab/baobab-1.0.0.ebuild: line 24: `src_compile() {

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/baobab-1.0.0 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1686, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

aux_get(): (0) Error in sys-apps/baobab-1.0.0 ebuild. (1)

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

doebuild(): aux_get() error reading sys-apps/baobab-1.0.0; aborting.
```

quando ho aperto l'ebuild con nano mi sono accorto di un messaggio:

 *Quote:*   

> [ Lette 37 righe (Convertite dal formato DOS) ]

 

il "problema" si risolve se si crea il file ex-novo con touch ad esempio, e poi si incolla il contenuto dell'ebuild.

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

Stesso errore di fctk.

 *fctk wrote:*   

> quando ho aperto l'ebuild con nano mi sono accorto di un messaggio:
> 
>  *Quote:*   [ Lette 37 righe (Convertite dal formato DOS) ] 
> 
> il "problema" si risolve se si crea il file ex-novo con touch ad esempio, e poi si incolla il contenuto dell'ebuild.

 

Così è anche più semplice:

# dos2unix baobab-1.0.0.ebuild

Appena lancio la scansione di una directory qualsiasi, va in segmentation fault.

[EDIT]Inoltre non riesco a emergerlo con i simboli di debug:

```
CFLAGS="-g" FEATURES="nostrip" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge baobab

[...]

>>> Install baobab-1.0.0 into /var/tmp/portage/baobab-1.0.0/image/ category app-misc

Making install in src

make[1]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/baobab-1.0.0/work/baobab-1.0.0/src'

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I.. -DPACKAGE_DATA_DIR=\""/usr/share"\"  -DPACKAGE_LOCALE_DIR=\""/usr/share/locale"\"    -DXTHREADS -D_REENTRANT -DXUSE_MTSAFE_API -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/freetype2/config -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib/glib-2.0/include      -g -c baobab.c

baobab.c: In function `main':

baobab.c:271: error: `LC_MESSAGES' undeclared (first use in this function)

baobab.c:271: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once

baobab.c:271: error: for each function it appears in.)

make[1]: *** [baobab.o] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/baobab-1.0.0/work/baobab-1.0.0/src'

make: *** [install-recursive] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-misc/baobab-1.0.0 failed.

!!! Function src_install, Line 36, Exitcode 2
```

mentre con CFLAGS="-O3 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer" e FEATURES="strip" compila senza problemi.

----------

## Ic3M4n

io l'ho emerso senza nessun problema ed è funzionante, mai un crash ne niente del genere. per la storia di msdos... non ti so dire, tutti i file del portdir overlay io li genero con nano. 

```
cd /usr/local/portage/...

nano nome_ebuild-vers.ebuild

copia-incolla
```

e poi faccio il digest. con l'opzione -g non ho provato a compilarlo, per questo mi spiace ma non posso esserti d'aiuto.

----------

## fctk

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Appena lancio la scansione di una directory qualsiasi, va in segmentation fault.

 

anche qui...  :Confused: 

 *CRV§ADER//KY wrote:*   

> Inoltre non riesco a emergerlo con i simboli di debug:
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-g" FEATURES="nostrip" ACCEPT_KEYWORDS=~x86 emerge baobab
> 
> ...

 

stesso identico errore... comunque facendo semplicemente emerge baobab compila benissimo...

----------

## Gaspyd

 *fctk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> il "problema" si risolve se si crea il file ex-novo con touch ad esempio, e poi si incolla il contenuto dell'ebuild.

 

Stesso identico errore appena ritorno su gentoo provo a ricreare il file come hai detto ....  :Confused: 

----------

## codarin

Ciao,

l'ebuild l'ho fatta da gentoo con "gedit"... quindi a meno dello spostamento sul server marzocca.net non dovrebbe avere ritorni a capo DOS.... Ora non so se parlate di quella sul forum presa giù di copia+incolla o quella del sito.

Io l'ho piazzata sul mio portage OVERLAY  su /usr/local/portage/gnome-extra/baobab

dove overlay == /usr/local/portage.... 

Ciao

----------

## fctk

 *codarin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> l'ebuild l'ho fatta da gentoo con "gedit"... quindi a meno dello spostamento sul server marzocca.net non dovrebbe avere ritorni a capo DOS.... Ora non so se parlate di quella sul forum presa giù di copia+incolla o quella del sito.

 

l'ebuild che dà problemi è quello sul sito... se fai un copia e incolla va tutto ok.

----------

## codarin

Ciao,

thesaltydog potresti ripubblicare l'ebuild?

Ivan

----------

## Gaspyd

 *fctk wrote:*   

>  *codarin wrote:*   
> 
> l'ebuild l'ho fatta da gentoo con "gedit"... quindi a meno dello spostamento sul server marzocca.net non dovrebbe avere ritorni a capo DOS.... Ora non so se parlate di quella sul forum presa giù di copia+incolla o quella del sito. 
> 
> l'ebuild che dà problemi è quello sul sito... se fai un copia e incolla va tutto ok.

 

Confermo, il copia e incolla dal thread va bene, l'ebuild dal sito non funziona.

La scansione dell'intero filesystem manda in Segmentation fault, forse perchè ho forzato il programma aggiungendo la keywords ~amd64 x farlo funzionare sul mio sistema ?

In ogni caso si è compilato senza errori.

----------

## otaku

Volevo notificare che ho aperto un bug relativo a questo ebuild nel bugzilla di gentoo...

per chi fosse interessato a usarlo o volesse apportare miglioramenti l'indirizzo è il seguente:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=99307

ps. la versione 1.0.1 appena uscita compila e lavora bene anche se compilata con gcc 3.4  :Smile: 

----------

## codarin

Bene, meglio...

così, tra le altre cose, evitiamo di incasinare il post.

Meglio gestire il tutto in modo "comunitario"... così ognuno può provare i suoi flag/architetture 

Ivan

----------

## CRV§ADER//KY

La 1.0.1 funziona.

Devo dire che non mi piace la visualizzazione delle dimensione... è molto poco leggibile. Preferirei che, ad esempio, fosse 14,23 MB, mentre ora è 14.230,00 KB.

Sarebbe utile che 

1)fosse calcolato ricorsivamente il numero di oggetti

2)fossero visualizzati sia la somma della dimensione dei files sia l'utilizzo effettivo del disco fisso

P.S. "kilo" in kB andrebbe minuscolo.

----------

## thesaltydog

La nuova versione di baobab v.1.1.0 è online su:

http://www.marzocca.net/linux/baobab.html

Dal changelog:

v. 1.1.0

   * New full file search functionality

   * open/delete folders and files

   * auto-detect filesystem changes in real-time

   * monitoring of user's home directory for changes

   * list all files in a folder

E' disponibile online anche l'ebuild.

----------

## fctk

ottengo questo errore:

```
checking whether i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc accepts -g... (cached) yes

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... (cached) none needed

checking for i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc option to accept ANSI C... none needed

checking how to run the C preprocessor... i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -E

checking for egrep... grep -E

checking for ANSI C header files... yes

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0 libgnomeui-2.0 gnome-vfs-2.0 gnome-vfs-module-2.0,

         gconf-2.0, libgtop-2.0... Package libgtop-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `libgtop-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'libgtop-2.0' found

configure: error: Library requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0 libgnomeui-2.0 gnome-vfs-2.0 gnome-vfs-module-2.0,

         gconf-2.0, libgtop-2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/baobab-1.1.0/work/baobab-1.1.0/config.log

!!! ERROR: app-admin/baobab-1.1.0 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

----------

## thesaltydog

Beh, ad occhio ti mancano tutte le dipendenze di build, le librerie di sviluppo...

In particolare, per baobab sono:

Build-Depends:  libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.6.0), libgnomeui-dev, libgnomevfs2-dev, libgconf2-dev, libgtop2-dev (>= 2.10.0)

----------

## fctk

mmh... beh ma allora dovrebbero essere incluse nell'ebuild...

----------

## thesaltydog

Ho segnalato il fatto all'autore dell'ebuild. Comunque sul sito sono riportate.

----------

## Ic3M4n

ma scusa, non potevi continuare sull'altro thread già aperto sull'argomento?

più che altro che così frammenti le informazioni e si vanno a fare considerazioni già fatte. non posso nemmeno dirti di cercare prima di aprire un nuovo thread, come specificato nelle linee guida, dato che l'altro thread l'hai aperto tu...

----------

## otaku

ok ho fatto qualche modifichina all'ebuild  :Smile: 

```
# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

inherit gnome2

DESCRIPTION="A C/gtk+ application to analyse directory trees in any Gnome environment."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.marzocca.net/linux/baobab.html"

SRC_URI="http://www.marzocca.net/linux/downloads/${P}.tar.gz"

LICENSE=GPL-2

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~arm ~hppa ~ia64 ~mips ~ppc ~sparc ~x86"

IUSE=""

RDEPEND=">=gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2

        gnome-base/libgnomeui

        >=gnome-base/libgtop-2.10.0

        >=gnome-base/gconf-2

        >=x11-libs/gtk+-2.6

        x11-libs/pango"
```

provate a vedere se così da errori, così eventualmente aggiorno anche quello sul bugzilla

----------

## randomaze

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma scusa, non potevi continuare sull'altro thread già aperto sull'argomento?
> 
> più che altro che così frammenti le informazioni e si vanno a fare considerazioni già fatte. non posso nemmeno dirti di cercare prima di aprire un nuovo thread, come specificato nelle linee guida, dato che l'altro thread l'hai aperto tu...

 

Unisco i thread.

L'uso comunque in casi del genere é quello di editare il primo post in modo che i riferimenti, le versioni e i link siano sempre aggiornati, ed eventualmente (come in questo caso) fare un post da aggiungere in coda quando il primo post cambia in maniera rilevante.

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> ma scusa, non potevi continuare sull'altro thread già aperto sull'argomento?
> 
> più che altro che così frammenti le informazioni e si vanno a fare considerazioni già fatte. non posso nemmeno dirti di cercare prima di aprire un nuovo thread, come specificato nelle linee guida, dato che l'altro thread l'hai aperto tu...

 

...e mi sono sbagliato! Andavo di corsa stamattina.

Pardon.

----------

## fctk

@otaku

adesso funziona l'ebuild  :Smile: 

----------

## otaku

 *fctk wrote:*   

> @otaku
> 
> adesso funziona l'ebuild 

 

ottimo aggiorno il bug allora  :Very Happy: 

----------

## thesaltydog

E' online la nuova versione 1.2.0 di Baobab:

http://www.marzocca.net/linux/baobab.html

----------

## stefanonafets

Ma l'ebuld per la 1.2.0 nn c'è, vero?

Io l'ho installata da sorgenti e funge...

Passiamo alle domande...

Non c'è un modo per dirgli "controllami tutti i filesystem, ma escludi questa directory" ??

(a lavoro monto una share da 30Gb in /mnt/, e ovviamente essendo così grossa mi sballa le "barrette colorate che indicano la % di riempimento della dir in oggetto" (ma c'è un modo + breve per riferirsi a quei cosi? hanno un nome proprio?   :Shocked:  ))

----------

## otaku

 *stefanonafets wrote:*   

> Ma l'ebuld per la 1.2.0 nn c'è, vero?

 

domani (anzi più tardi) verifico due cosette e lo posto sul bugzilla  :Wink: 

notte

----------

## thesaltydog

 *Quote:*   

> Non c'è un modo per dirgli "controllami tutti i filesystem, ma escludi questa directory" ?? 

 

Hai provato a premere il pulsante "Preferenze?...  :Smile: 

(Oppure menu File->Preferenze)

----------

## stefanonafets

Si, ma lo avevo fatto dopo aver smontato i volumi condivisi (furbo eh?)... 

Bè, però una volta schiaccato "OK" l'applicazione crasha...

Bo?

----------

## thesaltydog

Non ho mai avuto una segnalazione al riguardo.

Dovresti specificare:

- piattaforma

- versione gnome

- versione libreria glibtop

- versione gnome-vfs

Grazie

----------

## stefanonafets

x86 (p4)

gnome-base/gnome-2.10.2

gnome-base/libgtop-2.10.2 (sono queste le glibtop?)

gnome-base/gnome-vfs-2.10.1-r1

Se serve altro, chiedi pure

----------

